# rozmagořit



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
chtěl stopovat svoje vidění k jeho počátku, rozmagořit ho, dobrat se, chtěl vědět, co to je, chtěl vědět proč, toužil nezešílet.
Děkujumoc


----------



## Jana337

Nemám tušení, co tím básník chce říci.  Mohu však nabídnout několik protichůdných hypotéz. Kdybych to musela překládat já, asi bych zvolila něco jako "filosofeggiarne".

Ale určitě počkej na ostatní. Třeba mají bujnější fantazii.


----------



## .Lola.

"Rozmagořit" je podle mě slovo, které vymyslel autor. V hovorové češtině se používá výraz "zmagořit" - někoho zblbnout, poplést, zmást (tj. způsobit, že se ten druhý cítí jako magor, cvok, blázen).
Zmagořit může znamenat i zbláznit se nebo zachovat se v určité situaci jako blázen (např. Naštval se tak, až úplně zmagořil a křičel na nás, ať všichni vypadneme.)

Rozmagořit bych chápala jako opačný proces - udělat z někoho bláznivého  zase někoho normálního. V tomhle případě asi rozluštit bláznivou, vyšinutou vizi (=vidění) a pochopit, co znamená (a sám se tím ubránit šílenství).

Ale je to fakt jen hypotéza. To slovo slyším prvně v životě, takže jsem jen napsala to, jak mu rozumím v uvedeném kontextu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Jano a děkuju Lolo, budu si muset vymyslet neologismus, ale to, co jste psali mně moc pomůže.


----------



## werrr

.Lola. said:


> Rozmagořit bych chápala jako opačný proces - udělat z někoho bláznivého  zase někoho normálního.


Takto bych to určitě nechápal. Podle mne tu předpona „roz-“ vyjadřuje zvýšení/zahájení činnosti. Tedy jako „rozjet se“ ve smyslu „zvýšit rychlost“, nikoli ve smyslu „rozjet se do všech stran“.

Jinak se nemohu zbavit dojmu, že „rozmagořit“ souvisí s „magorákem“ z tohoto vlákna.

„Rozmagořit ho“ bych tu tedy chápal jako „vystavit ho vlivu magoráku / nabudit ho magorákem / rozdmýchat ho magorákem“.

Pokud by to s magorákem nesouviselo, chápal bych to jako „rozdivočit“.


----------



## kelt

Souhlas s werrem: roz- jako neco zacit...

Rozmagorit ~ zapusobit na nekoho tak aby se zacal chovat jako magor, pomalu, mozna skryte.

rozdivocit by taky slo.


----------



## .Lola.

Aha, vidíte, to mě vůbec nenapadlo. Nějak jsem předpokládala, že to vidění už je tak divoké, že je potřeba ho v klidu rozebrat, aby se člověk dobral počátku a ne ho ještě víc "rozdivočit". 

Ale s tím magorákem to vážně souviset může. To bych pak nejspíš dala za pravdu werrovi s keltem.

Asi by to zkrátka chtělo širší kontext (třeba o co v tom vidění šlo).


----------



## parolearruffate

Jsem ted docela zmatená. Ten první předpoklad Loly mně připadalo pravděpodobnější. Vidění šlo o krevu, padající z oblaků, a hlavní postava chce se toho určitě zbavit.
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Jsem ted docela zmatená. Ten první předpoklad Loly mně připadalo pravděpodobnější. Ve vidění šlo o krevu, padající z oblaků, a hlavní postava chce se toho určitě zbavit.
> Děkuju


Asi bych kontaktovala autora. My opravdu jenom hádáme.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, to budu určitě dělat!
Děkuju


----------

